# Joker Wings



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 25, 2005)

:grin:


----------



## Finney (Aug 25, 2005)

Looked pretty good to me Pigs.  What's on them?


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 25, 2005)

Hey, he knows wings!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Looked pretty good to me Pigs.  What's on them?


What else??!! Joker Sauce!!  :lcry:  :lcry:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2005)

Now here are some real Joker Wings!!  :!: 





Nick!  [-X


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 25, 2005)

The REAL DEAL!  =P~


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> The REAL DEAL!  =P~


I didn't have to go anywhere for mine!!  :grin:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 25, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Looked pretty good to me Pigs.  What's on them?


 Ok, I'll pony up. Apple jelly, Chipotle tabasco, and butter. That was  a 2nd place winner last year. Been working on a recipe since coming in first place loser last year that will get the job done! If I win with it you boys can't have it. If I tank, It's up for grabs. :grin:


----------



## Finney (Aug 25, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for caring enough to give us your very best.  #-o


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2005)

That's the same he gave me ~ No portions though.....  :!:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2005)

BTW, Pigs ~ Still waitin' for them skunk pics.  :grin:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 25, 2005)

Ever come in second over all 3 years in a row? Just want to pound the snot out of the guy that has beat you. (same guy) If he edges me out this year I'm going to jail. Joker knows the scores.Less than 1 point. And tied on ribs. If I don't win this year, I'll quit. This is serious stuff with me. I only compete once a year. It's a big chunk of change to shell out. You guys that compete on a regular bases know what I mean. Pay out is little, Pride and satiation can not be bought.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> If I don't win this year, I'll quit.


Then I ain't comin' to help ! !  [-(


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 25, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> BTW, Pigs ~ Still waitin' for them skunk pics.  :grin:


 Got some sweet corn out tonight, Little puds should be out, Its trash night. I get blasted you owe me lots of mater juice!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":2ancbr92]BTW, Pigs ~ Still waitin' for them skunk pics.  :grin:


 Got some sweet corn out tonight, Little puds should be out, Its trash night. I get blasted you owe me lots of mater juice![/quote:2ancbr92]
Check's in the mail!  :lmao:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 25, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":1h7xbqh8] If I don't win this year, I'll quit.


Then I ain't comin' to help ! !  [-([/quote:1h7xbqh8] OK NO BREW FOR YOU!  :!:


----------



## DaleP (Aug 26, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> :grin:


nm


----------



## DaleP (Aug 26, 2005)

nm


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2005)

It was funny, Dale ~ But we all got spanked last night!!    


 8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 26, 2005)

NM????  WTF???


----------



## DaleP (Aug 27, 2005)

I got my wittle feelings hurt Larry.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 27, 2005)

DaleP said:
			
		

> I got my wittle feelings hurt Larry.



Huh??  I just wanna know what NM means???


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2005)

*NO MESSAGE!!! *Now, back to wings before the *BOSS* blows another gasket...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 27, 2005)

ah yes...a self-policing board....I didn't even have to get out the taser.  Now I can retire in peace, and enjoy my big fat penion plan.


----------

